# Warning canning jars made in china



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

I thought I would pass on something that I found last year.

Some of the new canning jars are made in china.

Think about it Made in china.
They can't even make children’s toys without lead.
Is that extra $2.00 off worth a risk of your food possibly sitting in a contaminated jar.

When it comes to food and family, buy USA made containers.

You will sleep better


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there a brand name?


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you have a link??


----------



## FrostHeaves (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd just check the box.


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

The Better Homes brand was one.
I would check every time now due to the alarming rate at which manufacturing is being relocated overseas. :gaah:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Is there a brand name?


What do you care?, you get all of yours at auctions and tag sales for .02 cents ea. Mr. Free Canoe. :ignore:


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

LOL, yup guilty of that too. Most of my canning jars are NOT new.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

sailaway said:


> What do you care?, you get all of yours at auctions and tag sales for .02 cents ea. Mr. Free Canoe. :ignore:


Yeah but the MIL will occasionally buy new ones and bring them over if she wants me to can something for her.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Mason and Ball are one and the same..cashier pulling cases from the stock room said that is why the bar code is the same when scanning..MADE IN USA..right on the box!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Good to know, I will start checking the box. Usually I get mine at rummage sales etc.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Here we thought selling canning stuff was one good thing that Walmart actually did do...I can guess where they get theirs. That said, we also have a mess of old ones sitting around.


----------



## Eli-2 (Aug 17, 2010)

I looked at wally world today,they have a brand called Mainstay,I believe they are made in China as well?


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Walmart is the Antichrist.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Agreed. Sooner or later you'll need a chip in your arm if you want to shop there.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

For those interested and if this applies...Big Lots here has lots and lots of Ball/Mason canning jars...and lids...

Bowling Green, Ky.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

JayJay said:


> For those interested and if this applies...Big Lots here has lots and lots of Ball/Mason canning jars...and lids...
> 
> Bowling Green, Ky.


Many times you can get items shipped to your local store from the warehouse, if you have the information on it (UPC codes etc) especially if you can *guarantee* the sale; I have done this a few times, but I am also friends with a few employees.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> Many times you can get items shipped to your local store from the warehouse, if you have the information on it (UPC codes etc) especially if you can *guarantee* the sale; I have done this a few times, but I am also friends with a few employees.


Good idea..thanks.


----------



## azborderwatcher (May 29, 2012)

*made in china jars*



unclebob said:


> I thought I would pass on something that I found last year.
> 
> Some of the new canning jars are made in china.
> 
> ...


Family Dollar sells real Mason Jar brand jars cheaper than the china brands at wal mart and the mason jars brand is still made in america


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

I am a Big Lot fan when it comes to canning jars myself.............best prices around.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Mason/Ball/Kerr/Golden Harvest are all made by Jardan out of Canada(they do have factories in the USA) as are the lids. Most of mine are old too. pass me downs and yard sale/goodwill finds.
The better homes and gardens brand says right on it.. made in china.

I have done a bit of emailing back and forth with Jardan about their lids.. they also will not give me a straight answer on how long the lids can be stored before use or before the sealing agent will break down. they say that it is best if you get every year but that they are good for at least 5 years. I think as with everything if you can keep them dry/cool/out of oxygen the sealing agent would stay good for many years. I have old boxes that I found in the basement from when my mother canned in the 70's 80's and when I checked them out they still used rubber compond of some type.. and down in the damp basement the rubber got very brittle.. and the lids were not usable. I have boxes vacpacked in foodsaver plastic. they do have BPA in them.. they are "working" on a new formula that will not have it.. (or so they say)
But I would prefer to still use them as most BPA leaches into foods when the food sits in tin cans lined with this. as most of my canning doesn't touch the lid I feel that my produce/sauces/tomatoes and other things I can will have far less of it than any canned items.. I must say that I try not to use any canned goods but there are a few things I still am addicted to..


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

ilovetigger said:


> I am a Big Lot fan when it comes to canning jars myself.............best prices around.


I know--last year I scored at Kmart..pints for $4.50 and quarts for $5.00 just when they were removing the sale tag.
Chinamart had to sell me quarts for $7.50 last year to match the Big Lots price...:congrat:

I really should have shown the circular from kmart to chinamart--what a haul that would have been.


----------



## KCsgramma (Jun 29, 2021)

unclebob said:


> I thought I would pass on something that I found last year.
> 
> Some of the new canning jars are made in china.
> 
> ...


Just an FYI, they are labeled from China and made by Pur, which is not affiliated with the water purifier. They have been tested and do not contain lead and BPA free. If you would like to know about them, watch Jeni Gough on YouTube. She's an avid canner and did some in-depth research on these. Here are her 2 videos -


----------

